# Fursuit brushing



## Lilfurbal (Feb 26, 2010)

When I got my fursuit the maker told me how to brush it and even gave me a slicker brush for it.  Everywhere I go mentions to use a slicker brush.  Aren't these brushes designed to take out fur?  They tend to take out tons of fur each brushing and it doesn't grow back 

I gave up on brushing and took up the use of a new tool, a little plastic comb.  Much like these:

http://www.theoriginof.com/images/daily-use-stuff/comb/comb.jpg

With these I have been able to get out knots of which has proven more difficult to get out with the brush and it doesn't pull out so much fur.  You can get further into the fur and can still remain gentle with it.  Actually combing against the fur can really get out things I cannot get out with a brush.  

Given that it takes a little more time to actually comb a full fursuit than it does a brush, I'm curious as to why this method has been so overlooked?  I got a friend of mine to switch to a comb also, makes for a nice and tidy fursuit appearance without worrying so much about thinning out the fur.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 26, 2010)

I've never used a slicker brush...
then again, some fur I use just kinks up awfully no matter what I do.


----------



## Bir (Feb 26, 2010)

Really? I didn't think fursuits would have much of a problem with matting. Haha, I thought my tails would be the only kinds that would need brushing XP Now I don't feel so bad XD


----------



## Lilfurbal (Feb 26, 2010)

Bir said:


> Really? I didn't think fursuits would have much of a problem with matting. Haha, I thought my tails would be the only kinds that would need brushing XP Now I don't feel so bad XD



hehe, the body suits do indeed need to be brushed   They can get messy lol.


----------



## Bir (Feb 26, 2010)

Lilfurbal said:


> hehe, the body suits do indeed need to be brushed  They can get messy lol.


 
Wowsers. x3

Well, then I may as well put my two cents in: I use this type of brush on my super-long-furred tails, The ONLY hair it pulls out are the ones that will cause it to matt.

They look like this, and you can get them with harder or softer bristles. Get the softer ones. It pulls out only a tiny bit, but at the same time fluffs it up and gives it volume. Like I mentioned x3 They're regular hair brushes, too. ^^

http://i.ehow.com/images/GlobalPhoto/Articles/5095214/230684-main_Full.jpg


----------

